# Oldlady25715's frog thread



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll be occasionally posting pics of my frogs here. Mostly pums and thumbs.

Here is a shot of a proud father watching baby emerging OOTW.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Tads ready to split a grin


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Ha, the one in the middle looks like it has a star on its head...these all bennies?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Three different species. This is one of em....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Frogs look great bro.....


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice frogs you have there!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks! The tads are bennedicta, sirensis and copperhead fantastica.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

A few pics of frogs I've bred:


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello world....


Female "Copperhead" Inibico Ranitomeya Fantastica....


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking good, Aaron! That first shot of the pum emerging is super cool


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

This male is named "2013". His female mates are each named "summer" and "vacation" 

I'll add the name for searches: Oophaga granulifera "Osa"



Lost this peach colored male '08 El Dorado a few weeks ago, after 5 1/2 good years. Very Bummed about it....RIP


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you post more pics of the Osa?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are some Rio Brancos. I have a handful of females. Please contact me if you'd like to trade or sell a male or F1 offspring. 

Oophaga Pumilio "rio branco" 2013


Oophaga Pumilio "rio branco" 2013


Oophaga Pumilio "rio branco" 2014--phenotypically similar to the 2013 imports


Oophaga Pumilio "rio branco" 2014


Empty 36'x18'x36' Exo Terra waiting for these Rio Brancos as soon as I am able to obtain (and successfully quarantine) a male. I'm hoping to do something like a 1:4 display group. 



Oophaga Pumilio "Popa" 2012. This guy almost looks like a "Bruno"


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

MD_Frogger said:


> Can you post more pics of the Osa?


I'll try to get some more good pics of my trio.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Another pic of the male O. granulifera "osa""


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

smile, Family Portrait

R. Bennedicta


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

This is one of the nicest Brancos I've seen. I've always said it would be awesome to do two huge show tanks...4 or 5 multicolored Bastis in one and the same number and diversity of Brancos in the other. 



oldlady25715 said:


> Oophaga Pumilio "rio branco" 2014


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful frogs brother, when we getting together and doin a show again


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just for fun, distant cousins:


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> Beautiful frogs brother, when we getting together and doin a show again


Lol. Maybe this spring, but I think your inventory would eclipse mine. 

State called me today to pay up on my temporary seller's permit for the last one


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Aaron, 

great shots of the froglets. Can you post a FTS of the 36x18x36 tank, and how are you lighting it. I'm thinking of doing a few tall tanks.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Eric. I'm doing a rebuild of that tank for now.

Here is a pic of calling Rambala male overlooking eggs on the horizontal brom leaf:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice collection of frogs. I'd like to see some FTS: because that glimpse of the viv for Rio Brancos is *stunning*!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Your OSA looks awesome


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

this little fella is in one of the top broms.


----------



## Derbucher (Mar 27, 2011)

Your tanks are absolutely amazing. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow! You've got some projects going on there. Can't wait to see the big tank rebuild.


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

Redeye_Mar said:


> Wow! You've got some projects going on there. Can't wait to see the big tank rebuild.


I meant...you have some great projects going on there. Sorry about that. My fingers are too big


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Who's that about to come out of the brom Aaron?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Rob, it's a Rambala. Sorta surprised the colors haven't really started yet. Just a tinge of yellow on him.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

oldlady25715 said:


> Hey Rob, it's a Rambala. Sorta surprised the colors haven't really started yet. Just a tinge of yellow on him.


Wow never would have guessed that, very cool!


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice frogs! I'm thinking about getting some Rio Branco soon.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Almost ready! Color came in quickly.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Mike5401 (Nov 21, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> smile, Family Portrait
> 
> R. Bennedicta



Beautiful frogs you have, but these take the cake for me.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

i


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

The second last photo lighting through the tank is awsome how many jungle dawns are you using?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a jungle dawn 16 watt 16" I think. Also use the 75 watt led par 30 flood light to bottom.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Rio Branco pair bellies.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Male 'Paru' sylvatica


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Struggled to get some I-phone pics of this pretty lady...


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

oldlady25715 said:


> Male 'Paru' sylvatica


That is a stunning frog

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Are your tanks seeded with isopods and springtails so well that you don't have to feed the babies that grow up in your tank? Do you add more? When you are raising baby thumbs, do you keep replenishing springtails every few days? You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment! I usually pull the juveniles in favor of growout bins, so that the springtail supply can be monitored for the babies. In the parent's tanks, they pretty much eat through all the springtails like little meaty morsels. Though its fun to take pics of the juveniles and parents if I find them together!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I took this pic of the plants and didn't even notice the male Rio Bronco fertilizing his first clutch in this new tank..


Nice pattern on this Rambala:


Nice moss patch:


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

oldlady25715 said:


>


Aaron - what is this? Keep the pics coming... making us all jealous!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love those Rio Branco! About Rambala, they are here labeled as Guarumo: I have a Guarumo pair and they are stunnings frogs!


----------



## bikerdawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful frogs. That male Paru is very cool!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Male 'osa'


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

18*18*24 Rio Branco Tank


18*18-24 Rambala tank


Male Rio Branco


----------



## Tweezy (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. Awesome frogs and vivs


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Escudo, bennedicta.


----------

